# Schnoodle?s ears grooming



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 4 month old schnoodle who favors a schnauzer. I do my own grooming and am wondering about his ears. They are definitely schnauzer ears. Will they grow? They are really shaggy looking but I don?t know what to do with them. I have cut his coat and legs 3 or 4 times- that hair grows really fast. I also trimmed his face which I wish I hadn?t because face, ears and top of head seem to grow very slowly. I want to keep him in sort of a puppy cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Do you have a picture? I had a schnoodle that was basically a schnauzer with fine hair, did not resemble any poodle at all, here is a picture; I did her as a pure schnauzer cut. The second picture is what she looked like when I first got her out of rescue and then groomed.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

That's the problem with mixed breeds... their coats are often a mixture of of the coats of their parents. 

What do you mean by "puppy cut"? To a Poodle person, it means a specific clip style where the face, feet, and base of the tail are clipped close, and the rest of the coat is long, and the tail has a pom-pom on the end, and you've mentioned that you wish you hadn't trimmed his face. 

Your best bet might be to either go ahead and do a traditional Schnauzer clip (especially if he favors that breed more) or else what is commonly called a teddy bear clip.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes I meant the teddy bear cut but I still wonder about his ears. Will the hair grow longer? I don?t think I know how to post a picture. New at this


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I posted his picture with my profile if you can see it


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Cute.  I can’t say whether or not the hair on his ears will get long like a Poodle. I’d go ahead and put him in a Schnauzer, clip, myself, since her really does resemble a schnauzer, from that picture.


----------

